# I need a veggie idea



## GB (Apr 4, 2006)

I have been tasked with making a veggie dish for Passover. There will be about 20 people or so. I don't want to make the usual broccoli bake or any other standard type thing. In the past I have made string beans with roasted garlic and I have also made roasted root veggies with things like parsnip and celery root among other veggies.

Give me some suggestions to really wow then this year.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 4, 2006)

How about a roasted vegetable terrine? I don't have a recipe off-hand, but I found this one that looks pretty good. For the sauce, I would do a balsamic and red wine reduced syrup, or serve it with an ultra-high quality extra virgin olive oil.

http://www.jorj.com/cookbooks/kitchen/userdisplay.php?rowid=243


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 4, 2006)

Are you serving it at home or taking it somewhere?


----------



## GB (Apr 4, 2006)

IC that is a great idea, but I don't think it would make enough. I would have to make a few of them and I wouldn't have time to do that.

Sizz I will be taking this to someone elses house where I will be able to heat it up or something if need be.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 4, 2006)

Does it have to be a cooked vegetable dish? Something like Panzanella would be good too.


----------



## GB (Apr 4, 2006)

Nope it does not have to be cooked. Panzanella is a great idea!


----------



## GB (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh shoot I just realized Panzanella won't work. This is for Passover and we can't eat bread during that holiday.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 4, 2006)

You could use this recipe as a base and play around with it a bit. I think kalamatta olives, and dill instead of basil would taste better, plus using fresh tomato and rehydrated (as opposed to canned) cannellini beans. Also, increasing the olive oil amount as to give the salad more flavor.

http://recipes.chef2chef.net/recipe-archive/10/064728.shtml


----------



## GB (Apr 4, 2006)

Beans are actually a no no on Passover as well (depending on who you talk to), but I may just make this one anyway. After all I did make green beans one year and no one complained about it  Thanks IC, it looks great.


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 4, 2006)

I am a squash or aspargus lover my self, I love stewed,or steamed squash with butter sauce, and aspargus with garlic butter is also a wonderful spring time goodie, GOOD LUCK GB...


----------



## GB (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Kim. Those sound great as well. I love both squash and asparagus. I made squash last year with my roasted veggies and that was a big hit.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey, what is wrong with good old zukini/carrot kugel? Oh, yeah, I forgot you do not eat eggs, right? Well, everybody else will enjoy it.  (don't we have wink smily here?)


----------



## GB (Apr 4, 2006)

We already have three other kugels coming Charlie. Two with egg and one with applesauce I think.

Yeah we are seriously missing the wink smily here!


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 4, 2006)

How about this one: http://www.chabad.org/theJewishWoman/article.asp?AID=373845 

Check other Passover recipies at that site.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 4, 2006)

gb, how about asparagus wrapped in prosciutto? j/k  

someone always seems to suggest that...lol.

i am gonna make some spaghetti squash pancakes (thanks for the recipe mish  ), so i was thinking you could do a squash assortment. baked acorn squash sections, drizzled with honey; butternut squash and yam puree (can be served cold or hot); zucchini sauteed in garlic and evoo;  and spaghetti squash pancakes.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 4, 2006)

trying to remember all the no nos of kosher kitchening...but it seems a ratatoue of some type would be wonderful and leaves you all kinds of seasoning options.  Also it can be eaten cold or hot over rice or couscous or whatever is standard for that day, contains no meat or dairy, and goes with any meat.


----------



## GB (Apr 4, 2006)

BT I would make the asparagus wrapper in prociutto, but that would probably clask with the 7 other ham dishes that will be served 

Seriously though your suggestions sound great. I am getting hungry reading them!


----------



## GB (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Robo. Ratatoue would work as well. I think someone (maybe my mom) made tht last year, but I bet mine would come out better than hers  

One of the guests is vegitarian and I think mom made ratatoue for him to have as his main course maybe.

As far as the kosher rules, this dish does not need to be kosh, only kosher for passover. I would not searve anything like ham that is just blatently not kosher, but as long as there is no bread or anything else that rises then it does not need to be stricktly kosher.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 4, 2006)

This recipe has bread crumbs, but what if you substituted the bread crumb topping with mozzarella cheese or some other topping?  I personally think the tomatoes would be good with just the balsamic sauce.  The nice thing about this recipe is that you can easily increase the ingredients. 
 
*Balsamic Baked Tomatoes with Parmesan Crumbs*

4 large tomatoes (8 oz. each) 
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 slices of whole grain bread (2 oz.)
3 tablespoons Parmesan cheese
1 teaspoon olive oil
1/3 cup balsamic vinegar
2 tablespoons light brown sugar
2 tablespoons water

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Core tomatoes and cut in half horizontally. Place tomatoes, cut-side up, in a glass baking dish large enough to hold them in a single layer. Sprinkle tomato halves with salt.

2. Place bread in food processor and pulse until fine crumbs. Combine crumbs, Parmesan, and oil in small bowl. Fill tomatoes with crumb mixture. 

3. Bake uncovered, until topping begins to brown and tomatoes are heated through, about 25 minutes.

4. Meanwhile, combine balsamic vinegar, brown sugar, and water in a small skillet. Bring to a boil over high heat and cook until syrupy, about 3 minutes. Drizzle over baked tomatoes.


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2006)

I bet I could use matzoh crumbs in place of the bread crumbs for this one SierraCook. Thanks, it sounds delicious.


----------



## mish (Apr 5, 2006)

Several of my favorite Brussels Sprouts recipes are here (i.e. Brussels Sprouts & Chestnuts w Maple Butter, or Brussels Sprouts with Vinegar Glazed Red Onions & toasted hazelnuts, etc):

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/brussel-sprouts-4447.html?highlight=brussels+sprouts

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/iso-recipe-ideas-with-brussell-sprouts-16099.html?highlight=brussels+sprouts

Chopped Brussels Sprouts in Cream

Mushroom Paprikash

Creamed Spinach

Butternut Squash Flans (recipe posted on this site - savory (not sweet)

Zuchinni Parmesan Pancakes

Carrot Raisin Salad - http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/carrot-raisin-salad-16466.html?highlight=carrot+raisin+salad

Florentine Baked/Stuffed Tomatoes

Carrots w Maple Pecan sauce

Carrot/Spinach Loaf

Carrots au Gratin or Almondine

Mushroom Duxelles

Butternut Squash & Potato Gratin w Walnut Crust - http://www.taunton.com/finecooking/pages/c00168_rec04.asp
(You might be able to omit the bread cumbs & sprinkle with walnuts.)

Tomato Asparagus salad w walnuts

Creamed Onions

Squash Souffle

Spinach Souffle

Carrot Souffle

Artichoke dish?

Leek Dish?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 5, 2006)

Are peas acceptable?

Pea-haters eat this one.  This one came from kansasgirl a few years ago - it's now a traditional dish at Thanksgiving and I have also made it for Easter before.

Peas with Rosemary and Pine Nuts 

2 TBS Unsalted butter 
2 TBS Fresh rosemary, minced 
1 c Pine nuts 
4 Green onions 
16 oz Frozen petite peas, slightly thawed 

1.  Melt butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Sauté pine nuts until golden and toasted. 
2.  Add green onions and sauté 2 minutes. Add peas and rosemary to skillet and continue to cook until heated through. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

These are acceptible at room temp too


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2006)

Peas are OK, but I am not sure about nuts. I think they are probably OK though. This one sounds great Kitchenelf. If I don't make it for Passover then I will surely make it for myself. Thank you!!!


----------



## mish (Apr 6, 2006)

*Tzimmes *





Serves: 6-8 

2 sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into chunks
4 Carrots, peeled and cut into 1-inch chunks
1/3 c. dried apricots, diced
1/3 c. dried apples, diced
2 tsp. cinnamon
1 - 2 c. Orange Juice
4 tbsp. Clover Honey

Preheat oven to 375 F. Combine potatoes, carrots, apricots, apples and cinnamon in a large casserole dish. Drizzle with honey and pour enough orange juice over mixture just to cover the bottom of the pan. Cover and bake for 1-1/2 hours.


----------



## GB (Apr 6, 2006)

That looks very similar to my tzimmes recipe except that I think mine has prunes also. Thanks Mish!


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 6, 2006)

nuts are certainly fine for Passover....also, instead of bread crumbs in one of the recipes shown, use Matza farfel....


----------



## QSis (Apr 6, 2006)

*Carrot Souffle*

GB, this was originally posted on the BBQ forum by a friend of mine (Ribdog) who makes it frequently, since it truly does "wow" whoever tries it.  I reposted it there for someone new - this is the link to my post.  http://www.rbjb.com/rbjb/archives/468368/messages/467891.html

Lee


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 6, 2006)

for a variety how about artichokes? steamed or maybe you could dig up a recipe, for I have none of my own I could post mine are all copywrited that I have...


----------

